
How to Level Up Your Dev Game - urahara
https://dev.to/kimberlypilbeam/how-to-level-up-your-dev-game
======
vectorEQ
assembly + wiki.osdev.org + beard (sorry, it's mandatory) + 40 years == become
coder g0d ;D

